
Linuxbrew – The Homebrew package manager for Linux - tvvocold
http://linuxbrew.sh/
======
ravenstine
What does Linuxbrew do better than existing package managers?

~~~
brutos
Root-less installation of packages into user-directories.

I use it a lot in our scientific cluster environment. My User home directory
contains a linuxbrew installation and is shared over NFS. Every cluster node
can access all linuxbrew software.

It beats central coordination with the administrators, or writing module files
for the cluster environment by a lot.

A cp -r $HOME/.linuxbrew $HOME/.linuxbrew.bak && brew potentially-destructive-
operation is also super useful.

Packages are also very close to the latest version.

You get all the work people did got MacOS on Linux.

For package developers, their recipe system is really good and easy.

Of course, a transactional package Manager like nix or guix that can also run
inside a user-directory would also give most of these advantages, but I am
already used to brew from my MacBook, no additional learning effort required.

------
freedomben
Is there any news here? An announcement from the project or something?

------
taohansen
why use this over Nix or Guix?

